# Do you feed your cat bedtime snacks?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

As the title says, do you feed your cat bedtime snacks? If so, what do you feed? Actual cat treats? Or bits of raw meat? Or some wet canned? Maybe some dry?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...they each get 1/8 cup of dry food. That's all the dry they get for the day other than if they ask for a few crunchies on their wet food. They're happy to go groom and take a nap after their snack and I get to fall asleep without them driving me crazy.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Little bit of food if she asks.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Since mine are kittens, they have dry food out 24/7. I do give them treats at night while I'm home, but not necessarily at "bedtime." Last night they got some freeze dried shrimp, but other nights it could be Temptations treats, raw from whatever I'm cooking, hairball treats, cheese (my vet advised me to administer medications in cheez-wiz) , etc. I will also say that I am guilty of luring the kittens out of my room with treats if I want kitten free sleep...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I started to feed her some bedtime treats in an attempt to stop her morning bite attacks. Now, the bedtime snack has become routine. However, I'm currently switching her off dry so was wondering what else I could use as another type of snack.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Semi moist treats like Zukes or Canz Real Meat, freeze dried or dehydrated meat...Whole Life, Pure Bites, Stella & Chewy, Bravo and a ton of other brands. Lots of non-kibble like treats out there...


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

i leave them some dry cat food at nite so they won't be too hungery in the morning!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I feed mine about a teaspoon of wet food about 30 minutes or so before bedtime AND they get a couple of treats when we go to bed (either Pure Bites dehydrated chicken or NOW! kibble-like treats, which are grain free with no artificial flavours, etc.).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes. After scooping boxes, which I do before bed, they get a handfull of dry McKittyCrack (_MKC_) in the kitchen to share between themselves. Not everyone wants the treat every night, but after this bag of MKC runs out their late-night-snack will be a healthier dry food, like Blue Buffalo or Taste of the Wild ... it just needs to be something *different* and they're happy with the treat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yes, we have several treat extortion times during the day, one of which is when I go to bed at night. That boy has us trained very well. I didn't know there was such a thing as a "semi-moist" treat but I'm going to look for it.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Har har...treat extortion times. 

Yeah, I'm converting her to a Raw and wet diet so the only time she'll be eating dry food is for that snack. I'm afraid the bag will expire before I'll finish it though since the snack is so small!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, Ive always used it to impress a bedtime routine on her. Now she goes to bed automatically afterwards. I did it half an hour ago, at 11-ish pm. Then she drinks some water, has a good clean and shes in bed sleeping now. I prefer not to give her dry food at night because I try to reserve that for dinner when I use it to play games with her to give her some exercise and I dont want to give her dry more than once a day.


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

While it may be tempting, it is best to avoid providing your cat with ice cream cones before bed.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I feed wet food regularly, but to ensure that it gets eaten and doesn't sit out, I have taken away their dry food free grazing as long as wet food is sitting out (irks me if they eat the dry right next to the really expensive wet they haven't finished). 

For night time, I set the dry back out since I don't want wet to potentially sit there turning into dried refried beans and they will complain if not fed otherwise, heh!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine, too has dry food 24/7. But once in a while I give my boy about 2 T. of fat free milk before we all turn in. I'll prob do it tonite, as he has been pacing cause his bed, which I washed earlier, is still in the dryer!!! Tried subbing a folded towel in the "spot" but he just keeps sniffing it & leaving. This is the first time since he arrived 5 1/2 mos ago that his bed has been gone! Milk time tonite.:catmilk


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My kitties are on an all dry diet (Sinatra will NOT eat more than a taste of wet food at a time, he just loves his dry too much), so I give treaties before bed.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I never thought about a bedtime snack. I have dry kibble out 24/7 and feed canned food in the morning.
Paizly needs the extra moisture (so I usually give her all the gravy with the food), plus I have to mix in her Cosequin too. Then Nebbie gets canned food, simply so she doesn't feel left out and/or eat Paizly's medicated "treat".
The reason I do the morning, is so they have it all day, if they don't finish it right away (though that's more Paizly than Nebbie). At night I put the dishes in the washer with the rest of the people dishes, and they have a nice clean bowl the next day!


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Artemisia is on a wet food diet, but my vet suggested giving her some of this Science Diet dental health kibble once a day, so she gets a half-dozen pieces of that before bedtime.


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

I have experimented with both sausages and left over pieces of french toast. Che loves them both. She's kind of touch and go on the Skittles though.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Des_Esseintes said:


> but my vet suggested giving her some of this Science Diet dental health kibble once a day


"Dental health" kibble/dry food is a joke. It will not promote good dental health in cats at all. If anything, it will contribute to bad dental health. If you really want your cat to have better dental issues, try giving her these: *Feline Greenies Dental Treats at PETCO*

My cats love them!


----------

